# Elegant Beauty - Closed



## VisExp (Jun 8, 2008)

First of all, thanks to Jeff-in-Indiana for getting this started and my condolences for the situation which caused him to cancel his group buy.

I have contacted Aaron and he has set aside 90 Gold Ti and 32 Black Ti Elegant Beauties for this group buy.

The cost of each kit will be $9.05
Shipping to me will be $9.95 plus $13.15 insurance which makes the cost of each kit, delivered to me, $9.24

Bushings will be $4.00 per set.

Paypal fees of $0.31 plus 3% of the total including shipping to you.

Shipping from me to you will be via Priority Mail Flat Rate Envelope:
 â€” Available anywhere in the U.S. for $4.80 
 â€” One rate to Canada and Mexico for $9.95 
 â€” One rate to all other countries for $11.95 

If you wish to have insurance:
Fee . . . . . . . . . . Insurance Coverage
$1.70 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.15 ................ $50.01 to $100
$2.60 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.55 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.50 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.45 ................ $500.01 to $600
$7.45 plus $0.95 per $100 or fraction thereof over $600 to $5,000.

Because of the limited number of kits and the high level of interest from Jeff's group buy I think it would be fair to restrict this to 5 of each kit while quantities last, first come, first served.

I'm putting aside 5 of each kit for myself and also for Jeff-in-Indiana unless he lets me know otherwise.

Please post your order in this thread.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 8, 2008)

Keith put me down for 
5 gold and 
5 black
 1 set of bushing 
will paypal thank you


----------



## Boss302 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi:  I'll take 5 of each kit and a set of bushings.  I appreciate your effort in putting this together.  I'll pay with PayPal.

Pat


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 8, 2008)

Keith -  I would like 5 of each.  Thanks!


----------



## DKF (Jun 8, 2008)

5 Black Ti
2 Gold
1 Set of Bushings

I will pay with paypal.  Let me know the total and Thank you.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jun 8, 2008)

I would like 5 of each and a set of bushings.  Thanks.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 8, 2008)

> _PM from mrcook4570_
> 
> I posted that I would like 5 of each.  However, after looking at the number of kits that you will be receiving, I would gladly exchange 5 of the black ti for 5 more gold ti (making my order 10 gold ti and 0 black ti) thereby freeing up 5 black ti for someone else.  If that is not ok, then I will stick with my original post.



Got your PM.  Thanks.  I'll change your order to 10 Gold Ti.  That'll give some one else a shot at the limited quantities of Black Ti.


----------



## marcruby (Jun 8, 2008)

Put me down for 3 gold, 3 black, and a set of bushings.  I think that comes out to $62.22 - could you check my math and email a confirmation?  Then I'll Paypal you.

Marc


----------



## VisExp (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by marcruby_
> 
> Put me down for 3 gold, 3 black, and a set of bushings.  I think that comes out to $62.22 - could you check my math and email a confirmation?  Then I'll Paypal you.
> 
> Marc



Marc I have you down for 3 gold and only 2 black.  I'll be sending out totals later today.  Thanks.

All the Black Ti are now spoken for [V]  Only Gold Ti left.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 8, 2008)

Keith , I'm in for 3 kits . If these use the same bushings as the Sierra , I don't need bushings . Otherwise , I do . Can you PM my total ? Thanks !


----------



## oldsmokey (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Keith, put me down for 5 of each plating and a set of bushings.
Thanks
Ellis


----------



## VisExp (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldsmokey_
> 
> Hi Keith, put me down for 5 of each plating and a set of bushings.
> Thanks
> Ellis



Ellis, all the Black Ti are gone.  Do you want 10 of the Gold Ti?


----------



## pentex (Jun 8, 2008)

Keith, I would like 3 gold if available. Let meknow and I will send paypal. Thanks.


----------



## igran7 (Jun 8, 2008)

Keith please put me down for 3 of each.  Actually it looks like the Black titanium are gone, so just 3 of Gold then.  Plus a set of bushings.


----------



## beck3906 (Jun 8, 2008)

Put me down for 6 gold and a set of bushings.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 8, 2008)

I didn't add up all the kits above but if available, I'll take five each and a set of bushings.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dalecamino_
> 
> Keith , I'm in for 3 kits . If these use the same bushings as the Sierra , I don't need bushings . Otherwise , I do . Can you PM my total ? Thanks !



Chuck, I don't think they are the same as the Sierra.  I am going to get a set of bushings myself just in case they are not.  The worst case is that I end up with a spare set of Sierra bushings


----------



## VisExp (Jun 8, 2008)

I just got word from Jeff on his order.  He only wanted one of the black ti and four gold.  So that opened up a couple of black ti.  Going down the list in order of requests I have adjusted the following orders:

marcruby - 3 gold and 3 black and a set of bushings (as per your original post)

old smokey - 7 gold and 3 black and a set of bushings.

All the Black Ti are spoken for and there are 24 Gold Ti left


----------



## pentex (Jun 8, 2008)

This kit takes different bushings than the Sierra. The tubes are smaller and takes a different drill bit.


----------



## BobBurt (Jun 8, 2008)

Keith

I'll take 6 Gold Ti kits plus a set of bushings

Thanks

Bob


----------



## denaucoin (Jun 8, 2008)

I could use 3 gold ti kits,  thanks, dennis


----------



## bradbn4 (Jun 8, 2008)

With a limit of 5 of any one color - I would like 5 of the gold.

Bradbn4 - having fun in Colorado


----------



## VisExp (Jun 8, 2008)

All the kits are spoken for.  Thanks everyone.  I'm going to start sending out Paypal requests.


----------



## pentex (Jun 8, 2008)

Sent paypal, thanks.


----------



## igran7 (Jun 8, 2008)

Payment sent through Paypal, thanks Keith.


----------



## denaucoin (Jun 8, 2008)

Pay pal sent, thanks, Dennis


----------



## DKF (Jun 8, 2008)

Paypal sent to the "correct" address!


----------



## VisExp (Jun 9, 2008)

I am waiting on payment from a couple of people. If you could, I'd like to get this order in to Aaron. Thanks.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 10, 2008)

Paypal sent thank you Keith!


----------



## VisExp (Jun 12, 2008)

Just an update to let everyone know that kits and bushings shipped yesterday.  Hawaai is a long way from Florida but I'm hoping they arrive Friday or Saturday so I can get them sorted, packed and in the mail to everyone over the weekend.


----------



## Grinstain (Jun 16, 2008)

I am a new member, and very interested in the this kit..Please enter me for 3 of each and 1 bushing set..

Regards,
Grinstain


----------



## VisExp (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Grinstain_
> 
> I am a new member, and very interested in the this kit..Please enter me for 3 of each and 1 bushing set..
> 
> ...



Gerald, I'm sorry but this group buy closed last week and the order has already been placed.  BTW  Welcome to the IAP, you should introduce yourself in the Introductions forum.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 16, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I picked up the parcel from the Post Office this evening.  I will be sorting the kits, printing labels etc and will try get the kits in the mail tomorrow morning.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 18, 2008)

All the kits were dropped off at the Post Office on Tuesday morning so most of you should have them in time for the weekend 

The bad news is that someone is going to be short a set of bushings.  When I got home I found the bushings on the floor near where I had been sorting and packing the kits.  I must have dropped it while packing one of the envelopes [:I]  If you are short a set of bushings please let me know and I will get it in the mail to you ASAP.  My apologies for any inconvenience.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW that was sure fast!! The kits arrived today and everything was absolutely perfect!!! 

Thanks again Keith, for all your efforts in taking this on.


----------



## Boss302 (Jun 19, 2008)

Received my kits and bushing set today.  Thanks for the extremely quick turn around on this group buy.  Great job!!!!!


----------



## Boss302 (Jun 19, 2008)

Received my kits and bushing set today.  Thanks for the extremely quick turn around on this group buy.  Great job!!!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 20, 2008)

Received my order today . Everything is in the good area ! Thanks for doing this Keith . [8D]


----------



## pentex (Jun 20, 2008)

Keith, got mine and thanks for running this.


----------



## beck3906 (Jun 24, 2008)

Picked up my kits and bushings from the post office yesterday when I returned from vacation.  I'm excited to make these up.  Thanks for organizing this.
Rick


----------

